# North Atlantic current is gone !



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.infiniteunknown.net/2010...t-changed-the-north-atlantic-current-is-gone/
from it : 
"The latest satellite data establishes that the North Atlantic Current (also called the North Atlantic Drift) no longer exists and along with it the Norway Current. These two warm water currents are actually part of the same system that has several names depending on where in the Atlantic Ocean it is. The entire system is a key part of the planet's heat regulatory system; it is what keeps Ireland and the United Kingdom mostly ice free and the Scandinavia countries from being too cold; it is what keeps the entire world from another Ice Age. This Thermohaline Circulation System is now dead in places and dying in others."

more from NASA
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2004/05mar_arctic/

Hmm ! interesting, now I guess we should stop being green to increase green house gasses and heat this planet back up lol or hopefully they will cancel each other out


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> Hmm ! interesting, now I guess we should stop being green to increase green house gasses and heat this planet back up lol or hopefully they will cancel each other out


I hope you're being sarcastic because I can't tell lol. Interesting link though, well more like horrible really .. I guess this means Europe's gonna freeze?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

This is more then a little scary!


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

This is a joke, right?
Googling like crazy on a friday night now.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Some people will believe anything.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

The idea in the first link that it's due to the massive BP oil spill is just silly, but the reorganization of currents in the Atlantic due to the melting of the north polar ice cap is all too true. The NASA article (dated 2004) explains the mechanism, and unfortunately newer research shows that the ice cap is melting even faster -- satellite data doesn't show thickness very well, and on the spot investigation last year showed that what was thought to be thick 'perennial' ice was actually very thin and rapidly breaking up into slush hundreds of miles closer to the pole than expected.

Of course, once the ice cap melts completely and the cold fresh water dissipates, there will be another reorganization of the ocean currents.

Simplistic views of global warming (orange groves in Saskatoon) aren't worth much. Sea levels won't rise much until the Antarctic ice pack that's on land melts, but we've got disasters already -- more violent and variable weather affecting crops (storms, droughts, floods) and people (more hurricanes and more violent ones). The melting of the Himalayan glaciers is rapidly washing away Bangladesh's farmland as the rivers spread and meander over the coastal plain, resulting in millions of destitute refugees in misery in shantytowns. 

Palaeontology shows that the earth's overall climate can rapidly shift between extremes, over mere decades or centuries. We're already seeing the first lurches. We're going to see a lot more.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

HAHA I came across this as someone send it to me, while I was at work, so thought Id share, and added a joke due to it being friday afternoon when I posted it. 

its up to the reader to check the references and believe or not as they want lol there is no need to talk about me like that ... I am not nasa, not the author of this, only ppl with low understanding would blame the messenger lol 

anyways .....


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Twiggles said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic because I can't tell lol. Interesting link though, well more like horrible really .. I guess this means Europe's gonna freeze?


I didnt write it, email the author ... or nasa ...


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

waj8 said:


> Some people will believe anything.


dont tell me you believed it before checking the sources  some ppl ehh ?


----------

